
Show HN: AiDee – a open source micro-framework for Touch ID and Face ID - aiFigueiredo
https://github.com/aiFigueiredo/aiDee
======
hboon
I don't understand. How is this better than using `LAContext` directly?

~~~
bouke
Indeed. The readme itself says it “aims to be a simple example of Apple's not-
so-new LocalAuthentication API usage“. So this is more like a “swifty wrapper”
around LAContext[0].

[0]:
[https://github.com/aiFigueiredo/aiDee/blob/029fcd9c9ca8c3242...](https://github.com/aiFigueiredo/aiDee/blob/029fcd9c9ca8c3242bfb5648a20c1d2583114b98/aiDee/aiDee/BiometricAuthentication.swift#L57)

~~~
hboon
Yeah. I skimmed through the code. Seems unnecessarily. It does wrap it to run
in the main thread, which can be useful.

I've found that more often than not, saving a few lines of code in too many
places in the codebase can almost introduce a new dialect of the language for
the team and newcomers to the team to learn and maintain.

I thank the author for sharing and taking the time and effort to do this and
it seems like others are finding it useful, so it's all good.

~~~
aiFigueiredo
Thank you so much for your feedback. I was unsure how to properly name this,
but maybe Biometrics Wrapper would have been better.

Regarding LAContext, the only difference is that aiDee adds an extra layer of
abstraction with a clean and simple public API (e.g.
biometricAuth.authenticateUser(...) instead of context.evaluatePolicy(...)).

If I had a company where I'd need to implement this in 10 different apps, I
think I would do something like aiDee.

------
jsjohnst
I think this is awesome, but any Apple engineers should be trying to obviate
the need for stuff like this to exist. At least one can hope!

~~~
aiFigueiredo
Thanks for your feedback. One can always hope :)

------
gamebit07
is there something similar for android?

